# Teen Faces Charges In Fatal Drunken Driving Crash



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*One Killed, Two Injured In Bridgewater Accident*

POSTED: 12:08 pm EDT October 21, 2005
UPDATED: 1:24 pm EDT October 21, 2005

*BRIDGEWATER, Mass. -- *A 19-year-old Dedham, Mass., woman was arraigned on vehicular homicide Friday after she allegedly plowed her car into a group of college students, killing one of them.

NewsCenter 5's Rhondella Richardson reported that police said that Lisa O'Connell was operating under the influence when she struck a group of students who were outside Julio's Cafe on Spring Street in Bridgewater at about 2 a.m.

Bridgewater College senior Jacqueline Nilsson, 21, of Brockton, Mass., was pronounced dead at the scene. Jaclyne Coleman, 21, of Tewksbury, Mass., and Steven Bickerton, 21, of Dorchester, were injured in the accident. Bickerton, who attends Mass Maritime Academy, was taken to Massachusetts General Hospital with serious leg injuries. Coleman was taken to Brockton Hospital, where she was listed in stable condition.

In court, prosecutors said that O'Connell's car hit Nilsson so hard that she knocked her shoes off and sent the victim 30 feet in the air.

Police said that O'Connell had a blood alcohol level above the legal limit. She was drinking at a residence on Maple Avenue, and struck the students while she was driving back to her dorm, investigators said.

Police found O'Connell along the side of the road, crying in her vehicle.

She pleaded not guilty at he arraignment, and she was held on $10,000 bail. _Copyright 2005 by TheBostonChannel. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

I have no sympathy whatsoever for people who drink and drive!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

On behalf of President- Mohler-Faria, Dana

Dear friends,

In the early hours of this morning our college suffered a shocking tragedy. Three of our students were involved in a motor vehicle accident on Spring Street in the Town of Bridgewater. Two Bridgewater students and one other individual were struck by a car driven by another BSC student. Ms. Jackie Nilsson of Brockton was killed as a result of this accident. Ms. Jaclyne Coleman of Tewksbury was also involved, but we understand that she was treated and released from BrocktonHospital. The driver, Ms. Lisa O'Connell of Dedham, was arrested by Town of Bridgewater Police and taken to the Bridgewater Police Station.

The Office of Student Affairs is working with the counseling center and campus ministries to offer support to all those who may need it. A separate email will follow outlining these arrangements.

This is obviously a very sad morning for our campus community. Though Bridgewater may be a large college, ours is a very close-knit community. A tragedy for one is a tragedy for all. Our thoughts and prayers are with the family and friends of all those effected by this terrible accident.

Sincerely,

Dana Mohler-Faria

President


----------

